
Ask HN: How to give a shit about my idea - virmundi
I have any idea. I know that it would have personally made my life much easier. I know for a fact that it would have reduced the tension between my wife and I. I&#x27;ve spoken with others (an intellectual MVP) about the idea that are non-technical people. They would be willing to try it and probably pay for it.<p>I cannot make myself implement it. I know what it would require. It just seems too daunting. I have not technical partner to help me implement it. I&#x27;ve asked my friends that I would like to be in business with. They have no stomach for a startup. Every time I take a meaningful step in implementing it, I shut myself down. How do I get, in the words of The Man in the High Castle, my inner fascist to shut up?<p>As a result my consulting practice is going fine. But I can&#x27;t work on my product. I&#x27;m more emotionally invested in my clients than I am in myself.
======
calcsam
A pretty good first pass to any problem that requires self-control is to start
by exercising every other day and eat right for a week, and then try again
then.

~~~
virmundi
I'll give it a shot. Lord know I need that too.

~~~
calcsam
Another idea if you feel like you have multiple selves warring with each other
to read Self-Therapy by Jay Earley. It talks about modeling the self not as
one person but as a bunch of different agents, and how to get them to
cooperate with one another.

If that sounds familiar, you may want to get the book.

